# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  رتبه ای که میارم باید زیر 5000 باشه  چیکار کنم بنظرتون؟

## f.akbari

سلام بچه ها
من ازمون سنجش 24 اردیبهشت رتبم شده بود 17000
و ازمون سنجش دیروز شد 13500 
الان 19 روز مونده تا کنکور
خیییییلی ناامیدم البته کامل تموم نکردم درسا رو
و رتبه ای که میارم باید زیر 5000 باشه 
چیکار کنم بنظرتون؟
میخوام ول کنم دیگه نخونم ولی از طرفی هم اصلا نمیتونم به خاطر رفتار اذیت کننده خانواده یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم

----------


## f.akbari

هیشکی نیست؟؟
از ناراحتی مردم  اینجاااا

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## صادق خان

:Y (446): 20تا 14 ساعت  280ساعت میشه واو 
زندگی متحوال میکنه این 280 ساعت کم نستااا :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## asas

تلاش کنی حتما قبولی.

----------


## Mr.BamBam

یه سوال ازتون میپرسم با تو نت موندم چیزی حل میشه؟
به جای وقت حروم کردن برین بخونین چند روز هم ادم تو نت نیاد ریسمون و اسمون بهم گره زده نمیشن

----------


## Maximus

فوتبال 90 دقیقه هست تا اخرین دقیقه هم تلاش میکنند ، شما هم تلاشتو متوقف نکن ایشاا... موفق میشی

----------


## f.akbari

> یه سوال ازتون میپرسم با تو نت موندم چیزی حل میشه؟
> به جای وقت حروم کردن برین بخونین چند روز هم ادم تو نت نیاد ریسمون و اسمون بهم گره زده نمیشن


هیچی نمیشه ولی ذهنم خیلی مشغول 
وقتی با حس این که شاید نشه میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم از درس

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> هیچی نمیشه ولی ذهنم خیلی مشغول 
> وقتی با حس این که شاید نشه میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم از درس


میفهمم حالتون رو منم روزای اول که پیش مشاور رفتم و بهم برنامه داد نمیتونستم برسونمش در حدی که از 4 تا درس در روز من به زورررررر 2تا شو میرسوندم اعصابم خورد بود
ببینین شما بخونین الان میگین اعصابم خورده و هزار تا بهونه دیگه تاکید میکنم اینا همش بهونه ست چون اگه تو این چند روز هم بهترین بازدهی رو تو خودتون کشف نکنین به جای 20 روز کل عمرتون رو باید حسرت بکشین حتی اگه یه سال هم بتونین پشت کنکور بمونین 1 سال از همسن هاتون عقب میوفتین نظر من اینه که الان رو مطالبی که بلدین تمرکز کنین تا 2 یا 3 روز بعدشم رفع اشکال درسهایی که بلد نیستین

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام بچه ها
> من ازمون سنجش 24 اردیبهشت رتبم شده بود 17000
> و ازمون سنجش دیروز شد 13500 
> الان 19 روز مونده تا کنکور
> خیییییلی ناامیدم البته کامل تموم نکردم درسا رو
> و رتبه ای که میارم باید زیر 5000 باشه 
> چیکار کنم بنظرتون؟
> میخوام ول کنم دیگه نخونم ولی از طرفی هم اصلا نمیتونم به خاطر رفتار اذیت کننده خانواده یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم


درود
نه نا امید نباش فقط راهتو برو
درسایی که تا الان نخوندی بذار کنار
اونایی که خوندی تست بزن+خلاصه و جمع بندی بخون
سعی کن تو بعضی از درسا یسشتر بزنی
عمومیا رو راحت میتونی بالا بزنی
مثلا دینی

----------


## Armin80

> هیچی نمیشه ولی ذهنم خیلی مشغول 
> وقتی با حس این که شاید نشه میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم از درس


سلام نت رو بزار کنار برو بررسی کن مثلا برو مباحث پایه رو +ساده رو بخون که پرسوال مثلا مباحثی مثل احتما مجموعه دنباله فشار نور فیزیک پیش2 شیمی2 تو غمومی دین و زندگی لغت املا تاریخ ادبیات و کلا مباحثی که سوالاش اسون و سادن مطمئن باش میتونی

----------


## f.akbari

سلام بچه ها یکیم من وقتی درصدامو تو تخمین رتبه کانون زدم بین 6 هزار تا 7 هزار نوشت
ولی سنجش رتبه ی منو 13500 اورده که خییییلی فاصله دارن
یعنی اگه ماله کانون درست باشه میتونم برا رتبه زیر 5000 امیدوار باشم 
ولی رتبه ای که سنجش داده  خیلی ناامیدم میکنه

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Armin80

> سلام بچه ها یکیم من وقتی درصدامو تو تخمین رتبه کانون زدم بین 6 هزار تا 7 هزار نوشت
> ولی سنجش رتبه ی منو 13500 اورده که خییییلی فاصله دارن
> یعنی اگه ماله کانون درست باشه میتونم برا رتبه زیر 5000 امیدوار باشم 
> ولی رتبه ای که سنجش داده  خیلی ناامیدم میکنه
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


سلام چه زیرگروه هستی

----------


## f.akbari

> سلام چه زیرگروه هستی


اگه از زیر گروه منظورت سهمیه باشه منطقه 2 هستم
سنجش با سهمیه رتبه منو 13500 نوشته

----------


## Armin80

نه منظورم گروه ازمایشی بود

----------


## f.akbari

> نه منظورم گروه ازمایشی بود


تجربی

----------


## Armin80

خوب از امروز وقتتو بزار تو دروس سوال حتمی و اسون

----------


## وحید ی

> هیچی نمیشه ولی ذهنم خیلی مشغول 
> وقتی با حس این که شاید نشه میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم از درس



سلام...خب شاید نشه اگه شاید بشه چی...کنکور یه امر نسبیه الان همونی که درسا رو فول هست نمیتونه ادعا کنه رشته های خوب قبل میشه یا نه ...
اگه بدونی این مدت رو چطور بخونی  علاوه بر این بدونی خیلی از تستا نیاز نیست که روشون مسلط بشی همین که بفهمی چی به چیه با رد گزینه میتونی به جواب برسی
توی این مدت رو عمومیا زیاد کار کن که سکوی پرتابت میشهههههه

----------


## Armin80

تو ریاضی سعی کن ماتریس ،دنباله وتصاعد،تابع نمایی و لگاریتم ،تابع،امار،احتمال بعدش حدوپیوستگی و مجانب وانتگرال اگه اینارو کارکنی ریاضی بالای 60 میزنی تو زیست سال دوم(دروس 3.4.6.7.8)کار کن 13 تست میاد +اگه رسیدی سال سوم و پیش رو مرور کن تو فیزیک برو سراغ پیش دو و نور و 2فصل اخر دوم تو شیمی سال دوم تو زمین (از دستش نده ) دو سه تا فل رو بخون مثل سال دوم فصول 2،3،4،5،6 اگه بخونی 32% میزنی تو ادبیات برو لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات تو عربی لغت و قواعد پایه (سال اول و دوم) تو دینی سعی کن کلشو بخونی اما من چند فصل انتخابی بگم دوم دروس 2-4-5-7-9-11-13-15-16 سوم دروس3-5-6-8-9-10-12-15 پیش دروس 2-3-5-6-7-8-10 کتاب رو حتما بیشتر ملاک قراربده

----------


## f.akbari

> تو ریاضی سعی کن ماتریس ،دنباله وتصاعد،تابع نمایی و لگاریتم ،تابع،امار،احتمال بعدش حدوپیوستگی و مجانب وانتگرال اگه اینارو کارکنی ریاضی بالای 60 میزنی تو زیست سال دوم(دروس 3.4.6.7.8)کار کن 13 تست میاد +اگه رسیدی سال سوم و پیش رو مرور کن تو فیزیک برو سراغ پیش دو و نور و 2فصل اخر دوم تو شیمی سال دوم تو زمین (از دستش نده ) دو سه تا فل رو بخون مثل سال دوم فصول 2،3،4،5،6 اگه بخونی 32% میزنی تو ادبیات برو لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات تو عربی لغت و قواعد پایه (سال اول و دوم) تو دینی سعی کن کلشو بخونی اما من چند فصل انتخابی بگم دوم دروس 2-4-5-7-9-11-13-15-16 سوم دروس3-5-6-8-9-10-12-15 پیش دروس 2-3-5-6-7-8-10 کتاب رو حتما بیشتر ملاک قراربده


خییییلی ممنون

----------


## f.akbari

> سلام...خب شاید نشه اگه شاید بشه چی...کنکور یه امر نسبیه الان همونی که درسا رو فول هست نمیتونه ادعا کنه رشته های خوب قبل میشه یا نه ...
> اگه بدونی این مدت رو چطور بخونی  علاوه بر این بدونی خیلی از تستا نیاز نیست که روشون مسلط بشی همین که بفهمی چی به چیه با رد گزینه میتونی به جواب برسی
> توی این مدت رو عمومیا زیاد کار کن که سکوی پرتابت میشهههههه


تو عمومیا ضعیفم خیلی ادبیات رو بیشتر از 30 نمیتونم
دینی هم 10 درصد اینا میزنم

----------


## وحید ی

> تو عمومیا ضعیفم خیلی ادبیات رو بیشتر از 30 نمیتونم
> دینی هم 10 درصد اینا میزنم



نمیدونم زبان و عربیت چطوره...اما عمومیا رو باید بالا بزنی برا عمومیا هنوز وقت داری ...اگه خوندی و نمیتونی تست بزنی فقط تست بزن اما اگه نخوندی از هر درسی برو جمع بندی بگیر بشین بخون مثلا برا دینی خط ویژه بگیر...بخوای بگی نمیشه و نمیتونی واقعا نمیشه پس مثبت فکر کن و بخون

----------


## masoud007

> تو عمومیا ضعیفم خیلی ادبیات رو بیشتر از 30 نمیتونم
> دینی هم 10 درصد اینا میزنم


دین و زندگی که خط ویژه عالیه با قاطعیت میگم یکی کامل یاد بگیره بالای 90 تو کیسشه واسه عربیم پ.خ بدین راهنماییتون کنم یه سری فیلمای پولی دارم که میتونم بدم بهتون ...

----------


## f.akbari

> نمیدونم زبان و عربیت چطوره...اما عمومیا رو باید بالا بزنی برا عمومیا هنوز وقت داری ...اگه خوندی و نمیتونی تست بزنی فقط تست بزن اما اگه نخوندی از هر درسی برو جمع بندی بگیر بشین بخون مثلا برا دینی خط ویژه بگیر...بخوای بگی نمیشه و نمیتونی واقعا نمیشه پس مثبت فکر کن و بخون


زبانم رو 88 زدم
عربیم رو 45 راضیم از اینا تقریبا 
برا دینی خط ویژه دارم ولی دینی 42 درس داره که واقعا زیاده

----------


## masoud007

> زبانم رو 88 زدم
> عربیم رو 45 راضیم از اینا تقریبا 
> برا دینی خط ویژه دارم ولی دینی 42 درس داره که واقعا زیاده


دینی یه بودجه بندی داشت بیست و چنتا درس میشد 70 درصد پیداش کنم میفرستم خدمتتون تا اولویتتون اونا باشه . . . زبانم که عالیه . . . عربی فقط حیفه راحت میتونی تو زمان کم بالای 70 برسونیش واسه اختصاصیاتم عالی میشه

----------


## وحید ی

> دینی یه بودجه بندی داشت بیست و چنتا درس میشد 70 درصد پیداش کنم میفرستم خدمتتون تا اولویتتون اونا باشه . . . زبانم که عالیه . . . عربی فقط حیفه راحت میتونی تو زمان کم بالای 70 برسونیش واسه اختصاصیاتم عالی میشه


سلام چطوری 70 میشه عربی؟

----------


## وحید ی

> زبانم رو 88 زدم
> عربیم رو 45 راضیم از اینا تقریبا 
> برا دینی خط ویژه دارم ولی دینی 42 درس داره که واقعا زیاده


بله خود کتاب رو بخونی مطالب زیاده دسته بندی هم نداره خط ویژه رو کامل بخون اگه خیلی باهاش اذیتی کتابی جمع بندی دیگه هم هست مثل مهر و ماه ...بازم با کتاب خوندن فکر میکنی جواب نمیگیری تستای کنکور از 89 تا 94 رو بخون جوری که پاسخشونو تحلیلی بخونی اینطوری به 60 هم میرسی برا ادبیات هم هیچ راهی جز تست زدن نداری الان ... زبان فارسی رو هم حذف کن

----------


## edin

منم رشتم ریاضیه... سال دومم هم هست... همه میگن ازمون سنجش خیلی نزدیک کنکوره با رتبه دیروزم خیلی نا امید شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم ...

----------


## masoud007

> منم رشتم ریاضیه... سال دومم هم هست... همه میگن ازمون سنجش خیلی نزدیک کنکوره با رتبه دیروزم خیلی نا امید شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم ...


درصداتون چند بود . . .

----------


## Armin80

> منم رشتم ریاضیه... سال دومم هم هست... همه میگن ازمون سنجش خیلی نزدیک کنکوره با رتبه دیروزم خیلی نا امید شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم ...


سلام اصلا نا امید نشید مطمئن باشید اه از الان وقت بداریذ موفق میشید

----------


## Navid70

> منم رشتم ریاضیه... سال دومم هم هست... همه میگن ازمون سنجش خیلی نزدیک کنکوره با رتبه دیروزم خیلی نا امید شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم ...


همه چرت میگن،یه بارم نشده سوالات سنجش شبیه کنکور باشن فقط به خاطر تشابه اسمی اینو میگن!وگرنه سوالات شرکت تعاونی کارکنان سازمان سنجش!کجا و ازمونی که خود سازمان میگیره کجا

----------


## hanjera

> همه چرت میگن،یه بارم نشده سوالات سنجش شبیه کنکور باشن فقط به خاطر تشابه اسمی اینو میگن!وگرنه سوالات شرکت تعاونی کارکنان سازمان سنجش!کجا و ازمونی که خود سازمان میگیره کجا


حرف حق جواب نداره..
ایشون راست میگن !

----------


## .MEHRAD.

منم دقیقا مشکل f.akbari رو دارم با این تفاوت که عمومی رو بالا میزنم و اختصاصیم پایینه چکار کنم؟

----------


## وحید ی

> حرف حق جواب نداره..
> ایشون راست میگن !



هیچ ازمونی شبیه ازمون کنکور نیست اما از لحاظ تعداد شرکت کننده ها و اون ترازی که بدست میاد میشه روش حساب کرد از این لحاظ اول کانون و بعد سه ازمون اخر سنجش...

----------


## Mariyana

ميشه سر فصل هاي اسون واسه ٢٠-٣٠ فيزيك و رياضي و شيمي ٣٠-٥٠
از عمومي ها هم واسه ادبيات و عربي همين 
دعاتون ميكنم واقعا شرايطم افتضاحه

----------


## Armin80

> ميشه سر فصل هاي اسون واسه ٢٠-٣٠ فيزيك و رياضي و شيمي ٣٠-٥٠
> از عمومي ها هم واسه ادبيات و عربي همين 
> دعاتون ميكنم واقعا شرايطم افتضاحه


سلام برای فیزیک برو سراغ پیش2 وفشار و گرما و نور تو ریاضی سراغ مجموعه و احتمال وریاضی 2 شیمی  برو شیمی2 کامل ادبیات لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات و فهم عربی لغت و قواعد اول و دوم

----------

